# Blichmann Beer Gun



## Stormahead (25/1/12)

I want to have its children. Why didn't I get one earlier..

Forget sugar, forget variable results bulk priming, its pure simplicity and the only tricky part is getting the carbonation right on the keg.

I just bottled an american brown ale and it was so simple. Flush the bottle out with co2, fill, squirt one shot of co2, then cap. Wasted less than 100ml in foaming. 
Unlike the bottling session last week where foaming wasted a good three bottles worth.

The only issue i found was on a hot day like today, the keg heats up quickly and starts to foam up towards the end because the co2 is starting to come out of the beer.
Next time I'll put the keg on ice.

Yes, its overpriced for the sum of its parts but its just made bottling enjoyable again


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (25/1/12)

I agree, it is quite possible the greatest invention ever...


----------



## kieran (26/1/12)

Mine is crazily underused. I need to get mine set up properly.


----------



## mrTbeer (26/1/12)

Too lazy to google.
How much is it?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/1/12)

If you get your carbing levels right, you shouldnt loose any.

It takes a while to get it down pat, but once you do, its SO easy.

About $115 I reckon.


----------



## alfadog (26/1/12)

Damn you! I thought I would not have to buy a new toy this week, now this changes everything


----------



## devo (26/1/12)

I've had mine for a couple of years now and fitted it permenantly into my keg fridge so I can easily fill my growlers when I want to take my beer elsewhere. I also have a small 9L keg that is filled with dilute sterilent that I rinse the gun with after every use.


----------



## vortex (27/1/12)

Where's the best place to get them?


----------



## stux (27/1/12)

vortex said:


> Where's the best place to get them?



This is where I got mine from,

http://www.ibrew.com.au/html/equipment/BeerGun/BeerGun.html

And AFAIK, its the only place in Australia to get one


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (27/1/12)

I get all my blichman gear from ibrew.com.au
Good service, prompt delivery.


----------



## vortex (27/1/12)

Thanks guys!


----------



## jimmysuperlative (27/1/12)

devo said:


> I've had mine for a couple of years now and fitted it permenantly into my keg fridge so I can easily fill my growlers when I want to take my beer elsewhere. I also have a small 9L keg that is filled with dilute sterilent that I rinse the gun with after every use.



Love to pics of this! ...mine is hardly used at all.


----------



## 2much2spend (2/2/12)

i want one! 
i want one!
i want one!
i want one!
i want one!

<_< <_<


----------



## alfadog (4/9/12)

So it only took me nine months but I am now the proud father of a beer gun! it is quite possibly the best invention since the hypercolour tshirt.

I went to pick it up from a shop on the Gold Coast, and that was quite the adventure. The guy was "interesting" and had some pretty cool stuff in the shop but may possibly get stuff posted from there next time if I need it.


----------



## Cocko (4/9/12)

alfadog said:


> the best invention since the hypercolour tshirt.



I am pretty sure there is no trumping that shit bro! :angry: 



But I am sure the beer gun is a great product.


----------



## jkmeldrum (4/9/12)

It's about the only bit of blichmann gear I haven't got aside from conicals! Expensive stuff but they do it so well. I've got all mine from ibrew as well...excellent service...Damn now I'm going to have to look into this as well. I like the idea of the earlier post of just filling up a growler when I want to go somewhere


----------



## adraine (4/9/12)

Just bought mine from g&g. 20% off YEWWWWW :beerbang:


----------



## jkmeldrum (4/9/12)

devo said:


> I've had mine for a couple of years now and fitted it permenantly into my keg fridge so I can easily fill my growlers when I want to take my beer elsewhere. I also have a small 9L keg that is filled with dilute sterilent that I rinse the gun with after every use.



Hey devo, have u got any pics of how u have yours permanently set up? I'd like to see that!
Cheers 
Molly


----------



## alfadog (5/9/12)

Cocko said:


> I am pretty sure there is no trumping that shit bro! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> But I am sure the beer gun is a great product.



Hmm I may have got caught up in the moment, I sometimes do that, but it is a pretty cool toy


----------



## mikk (5/9/12)

It took me a while to figure out keg carbonation levels, but once done it's pretty good. The only thing i don't like is it's inability to be used with highly carbonated beers, & the need to have a spare keg to rinse it with sanitiser before/after every use...

I'll use the beer gun if i need to fill a number of bottles, but in general it's easier to just reduce the keg pressure & pour direct from the tap into a growler.


----------



## glaab (5/9/12)

mikk said:


> & the need to have a spare keg to rinse it with sanitiser before/after every use...



mikk, get yourself a 2L garden sprayer and fit a gas out post to it, good for claening your lines/ taps etc


----------



## joshuahardie (5/9/12)

I would say even just getting a PET bottle carbonation cap, fill a coke bottle with sanitiser, and squeeze the fluif through, would be another good option for cleaning / sanitising.


----------



## tallie (5/9/12)

joshuahardie said:


> I would say even just getting a PET bottle carbonation cap, fill a coke bottle with sanitiser, and squeeze the fluif through, would be another good option for cleaning / sanitising.



That would only work if you could swap the liquid disconnect on the beer gun for a gas disconnect, no? It's a good idea if you can, but doesn't help if you're more permanently set up with barb fittings.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## glaab (5/9/12)

glaab said:


> mikk, get yourself a 2L garden sprayer and fit a gas out post to it, good for claening your lines/ taps etc



soryr, i meant a beer out post


----------



## Jase (29/10/12)

What is everyone's experience with long term beer storage with this Beer Gun?

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Hippy (29/10/12)

Only ever bottle enough for the short term with mine so couldn't tell you. Depends how your storing it I guess.


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (29/10/12)

Jase said:


> What is everyone's experience with long term beer storage with this Beer Gun?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jase



Never tried but would be fine I reckon - you can flush the bottle with CO2 before filling which should help with longevity.


----------



## hsb (21/2/13)

I bottled 20 stubbies of fairly carbonated Belgians last night with my Blichmann Beer Gun.
First real use 'in anger', I'd only done a fizzy messy disastrous test run previously.
And I have to say it was a total success.





My tips were -
1. read the instructions! I didn't drop my serving pressure before, this made a massive difference!
2. Up your carbonation levels in days before bottling - will lose some fizz, so I'm hopeful this should offset it.
3. Chill the bottles and gun before filling.
4. Have something to rest the gun in between fills, and a tray under the bottling area to catch your ullage.
5. Always be firm with the beer fill trigger. Straight on. Straight Off.

Once I got going, found it very easy.

Grab bottle. Insert Gun. Flush CO2, Begin Fill (45 degrees). Raise bottle to flat. Fill to brim (tiny bit of foaming over). Pause. Remove gun. Flush headspace with CO2. Clunk., click. Cap on.

The fact you can 'hold' the bottle by sticking the gun in it really helped. Flushing before and the headspace felt like a winner.
In bottling 20, I maybe lost 100ml to ullage.
Foaming was minimal. All bottles are filled perfectly with around 1" uniform headspace.

I would think these will last as long as needed, unlike a tap/growler fill (which has its merits), proof will be in the drinking of them.

All in all, it was fiddly to get started/get a system - as bottling always is in my experience - but once you're set, I'm loving it.


----------



## Logman (18/3/13)

Got a Blichmann Beer Gun for my birthday!! Nice bit of gear.

I notice everyone says 'up the Co2 level' - anyone have a guesstimate on the amount to add? I usually have my APA's etc at 75 - are we talking 85 or so?


----------



## razz (18/3/13)

I usually go about 100 Logman. Chill everything first. They can be a bit fiddly, but once you get the hang of it it's a good bit of kit.

Edit. I realised last night that I did indeed drop the serving pressure for the beer gun, apologies for any confusion caused.


----------



## canon1ball (18/3/13)

razz said:


> I usually go about 100 Logman. Chill everything first. They can be a bit fiddly, but once you get the hang of it it's a good bit of kit.


To bloody fiddly if you ask me, used it about 3 times and gave up. 1/4 of beer and 3/4 of froth, that's what I get in my bottles!
Cooled bottles before filling, dropped pressure. Doesn't work for me!


----------



## paulgcorfu (18/3/13)

hey guys what do you mean by up co2 level to 100 , .I am in greece and use either psi or bar 100 psi seems TOO much so it is 100 what?
thanks Paul


----------



## Logman (19/3/13)

canon1ball said:


> To bloody fiddly if you ask me, used it about 3 times and gave up. 1/4 of beer and 3/4 of froth, that's what I get in my bottles!
> Cooled bottles before filling, dropped pressure. Doesn't work for me!


The guy on ** seems to do ok if that helps....


----------



## canon1ball (19/3/13)

Logman said:


> The guy on ** seems to do ok if that helps....


Thanks Logman,
I do remember watching this particular video before I bought the gun from ibrew, and that's excactly as I do it, but, as I said, end up with a bottle of froth, like I'm sucking up air along the line.
I was so frustrated that after a few attempts the gun ended up somewhere in a cupboard.


----------



## sponge (19/3/13)

canon1ball said:


> Thanks Logman,
> I do remember watching this particular video before I bought the gun from ibrew, and that's excactly as I do it, but, as I said, end up with a bottle of froth, like I'm sucking up air along the line.
> I was so frustrated that after a few attempts the gun ended up somewhere in a cupboard.


I would be more then happy to take it off your hands for you if you'd look at selling it :beerbang:


----------



## Logman (19/3/13)

canon1ball said:


> Thanks Logman,
> I do remember watching this particular video before I bought the gun from ibrew, and that's excactly as I do it, but, as I said, end up with a bottle of froth, like I'm sucking up air along the line.
> I was so frustrated that after a few attempts the gun ended up somewhere in a cupboard.


That's a shame because it looks like a bloody handy tool. Great to bottle a few for people that are super fussy about sediment (my girlfriend for example).

Hope I get it working properly. :huh:


----------



## canon1ball (20/3/13)

sponge said:


> I would be more then happy to take it off your hands for you if you'd look at selling it :beerbang:


Give me a week or two and I get back to you.


----------



## paulgcorfu (22/3/13)

thanks wally
so now I know kilopascals thats a new one to me
regards Paul


----------



## Hippy (22/3/13)

Great bit of kit for low carbonated beer styles. You'd struggle to bottle something requiring a high level of carbonation like a lager or Belgian wit. Least that's my experience of it, as they usually end up a bit undercarbed.


----------



## Logman (30/3/13)

razz said:


> Edit. I realised last night that I did indeed drop the serving pressure for the beer gun, apologies for any confusion caused.


Not sure what you mean by this?

Another question - if it's carbed at 100 to achieve 75 once it drops, how long does this process take, say if I bottle it at lunchtime, is it at 75 that evening?


----------



## Hippy (30/3/13)

Logman said:


> Not sure what you mean by this?
> 
> Another question - if it's carbed at 100 to achieve 75 once it drops, how long does this process take, say if I bottle it at lunchtime, is it at 75 that evening?


The beer will tend to drop it's carbonation immediately through foaming as the bottle is filled. So if you do fill a bottle from a keg that's been carbed to 100. By the time it's full it will have dropped to let's say 75, although I think you'll find in reality you'll lose a bit more carbonation than that. You also have to have your reg set super low, like 20 or 30 to push it through the gun. Any more than that and you start making bottles of foam. you need to have your bottles at least as cold as the beer your pouring as well otherwise more foam.


----------



## Logman (30/3/13)

Hippy said:


> The beer will tend to drop it's carbonation immediately through foaming as the bottle is filled. So if you do fill a bottle from a keg that's been carbed to 100. By the time it's full it will have dropped to let's say 75, although I think you'll find in reality you'll lose a bit more carbonation than that. You also have to have your reg set super low, like 20 or 30 to push it through the gun. Any more than that and you start making bottles of foam. you need to have your bottles at least as cold as the beer your pouring as well otherwise more foam.


Is there any advantage to having the beer cold (and the bottles) or is it just that they need to be the same temp?


----------



## razz (30/3/13)

Ideally they would be at the same temp so the cold beer isn't filling a warmer bottle and causing extra foam.


----------



## Logman (30/3/13)

Oh ok great, I don't need them cold so that's going to save some hassle.

:beerbang:


----------



## Hippy (30/3/13)

I would definately chill the beer if I was you as warm beer foams a lot more readily than cold beer. Think of the foam as the dissolved CO2 leaving solution ie the gas escaping from the liquid. The rate of solubility of a gas in a liquid increases as the temperature decreases(inversely proportional) so the gas will have a harder time escaping if the beer is cold.


----------



## razz (30/3/13)

Yep, I should have said that the beer needs to be cold. The colder it is the slower the release of CO2 when bottling.


----------



## Logman (30/3/13)

That makes sense - I did a couple of hot stubbies at 100kpa and opened them 5 hours later - flat as a tack


----------



## Logman (6/4/13)

Need some advice - I cooled a keg and bottles to 5 degrees - had the keg at 100 kpa for about a week, poured a beer with a Bronco and it looks fine. The bottles were filling great, no foam at all. Immediately put the top on each bottle as it was filled. About 3 hours later I tried one and still 1/2 flat.

Is it just a matter of increasing the pressure until I get the right carbonation for the flow rate I'm pouring at or is there other possibles I'm doing wrong?


----------



## hsb (6/4/13)

Is the beer carbonated OK when just poured into a glass? 

If it is, how's your headspace with the Gun? You should fill to the brim, some foam will overflow, then lift gun, squirt CO2 into headspace and cap. You'll be left with about an inch of space.

I gas/serve at around 80kPa. The week before I upped to about 110. Then when filling the bottles dropped it right back to just enough to pour, something like 40kPa from memory. That seemed to work a treat. 3 months later bottles pour perfectly into the glass.

It is a bit fiddly but once you nail it, it's a great gadget.


----------



## Logman (6/4/13)

Yeah the bronco tap poured a nice beer but not over foamy at all, I'm pretty sure I don't have it carbed enough. I lifted it to 120 - too much?



> It is a bit fiddly but once you nail it, it's a great gadget.



That was the impression I got - very easy to use and got the pouring levels down right at second attempt.


----------



## hsb (6/4/13)

So long as the beer is carbonated, the bottles are cold, you fill them to the top and cap, then I can't see anything else that could cause a problem?
120kPa sounds worth a try, and just remember to drop pressure to fill. 
I'm figuring you're using the beer line that came with it too, that's pretty key I think, so you don't lose any carb in the lines.


----------



## razz (6/4/13)

You can do a test bottle Logman. When you're filling your bottles include a PET bottle of any size. I've noticed that after a day or two it will feel hard, I guess it's the CO2 coming out of solution and equalising the head space.


----------



## Logman (6/4/13)

Yes all standard with the lines - dual reg so the co2 for the gun is on one, keg on the other. Everything is perfect except the carbonation. I'll leave it at 120 and try again...


----------



## Logman (6/4/13)

Any idea how long I'll have to leave it at 120 to get it from 100?

It's blocking my fermenting fridge keeping the keg cold


----------



## hsb (6/4/13)

<shrug> from me. Anyone else?


----------



## ricardo (29/7/13)

Any idea where i can get one of these in Oz, the ibrew website seems to be down?


----------



## djar007 (29/7/13)

Grain and Grape have them mate.


----------



## ricardo (29/7/13)

djar007 said:


> Grain and Grape have them mate.


Many Thanks


----------



## barls (29/7/13)

ricardo said:


> Any idea where i can get one of these in Oz, the ibrew website seems to be down?


ibrew site works fine for me


----------



## GalBrew (20/9/13)

Just fired up my new beer gun. Worked a treat! No foaming issues, what a great piece of kit. The only annoying part was the rubber stopper falling into the bottom of a longneck.


----------



## Westo (23/12/13)

canon1ball said:


> To bloody fiddly if you ask me, used it about 3 times and gave up. 1/4 of beer and 3/4 of froth, that's what I get in my bottles!
> Cooled bottles before filling, dropped pressure. Doesn't work for me!


Yeah Same here i end up loosing too much beer in order to fill a bottle to the brim i end up loosing brobably a glass of beer in foam i have tried pouring filling at 2psi and 5psi and tried chilling the bottles but i have had no success, i filled a 6 pack today to give to the inlaws on christmas day but now im worried that im going to be giving them flat beer  did i read that someone suggested upping the filling pressure or did i miss read?

can anyone help im about to give up on the thing and look at making a poor mans beer gun as its disapointing to see your hard work go down the drain


----------



## djar007 (24/12/13)

Have you tried making your delivery line longer. Try three metres and cut it back to suit.


----------



## Westo (24/12/13)

djar007 said:


> Have you tried making your delivery line longer. Try three metres and cut it back to suit.


 yeah the beer line length is 3m its what came with the gun should i make it shorter? does the keg need to be elevated (on the bench with the gun being lower then the keg? i have always had the keg on the floor when filling i read on another forum that someone uses about 8 psi so maybe to low psi i have been using is the problem?? or should i make the line longer?


----------



## Westo (24/12/13)

wally said:


> Westo,
> 
> Have you been filling cold bottles? I always cool my bottles before filling with the the beergun.
> 
> Does the keg that you are filling from pour OK through your normal keg setup?


yeah i chilled the bottles and when hooked up to the kegerator it pours great.


----------



## djar007 (24/12/13)

Is the beer line the same inside diameter.


----------



## Westo (24/12/13)

yeah i assume it is ... or are you meaning is the line on the gun the same as that on my kegerator 5mm ID ... good point, i know that the line that came with the gun is a softer plastic then that i use with the kegerator so maybe i could get 3 Metres of line the same as my kegerator and see how we go...


----------



## djar007 (24/12/13)

Worth a try. Mine works fine. Had to play with the lines a little to set it up. But it pours great and minimal foaming. Have to admit. I don't always chill the bottles. And it still works fine. Making sure to purge the bottle with co2 for a couple of seconds and then pouring on an angle until submerged. Then a quick co2 squirm in the top when full. I also keep the gun in a bucket of chilled sanitised water in between fills.


----------



## Hippy (25/12/13)

I disconnect the gas to the keg until it runs out of pressure then give it a quick squirt of gas to repressurise. You get the perfect fill everytime and will get about 2 or 3 stubbies filled before you have to reconnect the gas to the keg for a few seconds.


----------



## Westo (26/12/13)

Hippy said:


> I disconnect the gas to the keg until it runs out of pressure then give it a quick squirt of gas to repressurise. You get the perfect fill everytime and will get about 2 or 3 stubbies filled before you have to reconnect the gas to the keg for a few seconds.


ill try that first i think as its free lol before i swap the hose... how much pressure are you hitting the keg with each time?


----------



## Crusty (25/2/14)

I just purchased a Blichmann beer gun & also bought the keg connection kit add on but that was unnecessary for me.
I ended up using a T-piece from the micromatic regulator, followed by an inline tap. Connected to that is some JG line followed by a 2 way divider.
On the gas in side of the beer gun, I attached a female adapter.
The problem with this gun is you need two gas lines to operate it, one for the dispensing keg & the other for the gun. The liquid out was as simple as screwing on the supplied hose with fittings. I bottled 12 x 345ml bottles this afternoon from a cold keg, bottles at room temp & had my reg set @40-50kpa. I had no foaming issues whatsoever & job done in no time at all. I filled the bottles in a shallow dish & as far as wastage goes, next to nothing at all. I reckon there would be a Tablespoon of beer at most. The beer gun is so much easier to use than my CPBF that I used to own. A shot of Co2, angle the bottle & fill. Another shot of Co2 before capping & it's that's easy. I highly recommend it, it's a great bit of gear.


----------



## mckenry (7/3/14)

Crusty said:


> I just purchased a Blichmann beer gun & also bought the keg connection kit add on but that was unnecessary for me.
> I ended up using a T-piece from the micromatic regulator, followed by an inline tap. Connected to that is some JG line followed by a 2 way divider.
> On the gas in side of the beer gun, I attached a female adapter.
> The problem with this gun is you need two gas lines to operate it, one for the dispensing keg & the other for the gun. The liquid out was as simple as screwing on the supplied hose with fittings. I bottled 12 x 345ml bottles this afternoon from a cold keg, bottles at room temp & had my reg set @40-50kpa. I had no foaming issues whatsoever & job done in no time at all. I filled the bottles in a shallow dish & as far as wastage goes, next to nothing at all. I reckon there would be a Tablespoon of beer at most. The beer gun is so much easier to use than my CPBF that I used to own. A shot of Co2, angle the bottle & fill. Another shot of Co2 before capping & it's that's easy. I highly recommend it, it's a great bit of gear.


How are they after some storage time? I want to use my BBG for some comp beers but they always go flat after a couple of days. seems I lose a LOT of co2 on pouring day. Tried all the suggested 'up the pressure to over carb, then wind it right down to bottle' - nohing seems to work.
How where yours after a few days Crusty?


----------



## Crusty (7/3/14)

mckenry said:


> How are they after some storage time? I want to use my BBG for some comp beers but they always go flat after a couple of days. seems I lose a LOT of co2 on pouring day. Tried all the suggested 'up the pressure to over carb, then wind it right down to bottle' - nohing seems to work.
> How where yours after a few days Crusty?


No loss of Co2 or anything with mine.
My kegs are @75kpa & I think I poured @50kpa or a tad less. I am drinking one right now & definitly no loss of carbonation at all. These are the bottles I filled a couple of weeks ago


----------

